# Cuộc thi vòng 3 sexy nhất



## Xinh (25 Tháng mười 2012)

Những cô gái sẽ phải "đọ mông" để chọn ra người có vòng 3 đẹp nhất.
			 				 					Phi thường kì quặc cập nhật nhanh nhất những Chuyện lạ, những Bí ẩn lịch sử, Video chuyện lạ và những Kỉ lục Guiness khắp nơi trên thế giới!







*1. Cuộc thi Hoa hậu vòng 3 tại Brazil*
 Tháng 9 vừa qua người dân Brazil đã được theo dõi diễn biến cuộc thi  “Hoa hậu vòng 3 đẹp”. Không giống các cuộc thi Hoa hậu khác, cuộc thi  này chỉ chú trọng vẻ đẹp tự nhiên hoàn hảo của vòng 3.
_




_​ _



_​ _



_​ _Các thí sinh trong vòng Chung kết Hoa hậu vòng 3 ở Brazil_​ Ngày 24 tháng 9 (giờ địa phương), 27 thí sinh đại diện cho 27 tiểu  bang của Brazil đã tập trung tại Sao Paulo để tham gia thi. Sau đó, 15  thí sinh xuất sắc nhất sẽ được lựa chọn vào vòng chung kết dự kiến diễn  ra vào tháng 11/2012.
 Người giành vương miện "Hoa hậu vòng 3 đẹp" sẽ nhận được giải thưởng  5.000 đô la (hơn 100 triệu đồng), thí sinh giành giải nhì được 3.000 USD  (hơn 62 triệu đồng) và giải ba được 2.000 USD (hơn 42 triệu đồng).
*2. Cuộc thi vòng 3 đẹp ở Chile*
 Ngày 26/2/2012 tại Viña del Mar, Chile đã diễn ra cuộc thi vòng 3 đẹp  nhất. Hàng trăm cô gái đã có mặt để tham dự cuộc thi này. Tất cả đều  mặc trang phục do nhà tài trợ cung cấp. Đó là một chiếc áo phông trắng  cách điệu và một chiếc quần chíp màu đen “thông minh” – thiết kế khoe  khéo ưu điểm vòng 3 một cách hoàn hảo nhất.
_



_​ _Các thí sinh tham dự cuộc thi vòng 3 đẹp._​ Trước sự theo dõi và quan sát của ban giám khảo, các ứng viên dàn  thành hàng dài trên sân khấu ngoài trời. Với tư thế tạo dáng thật chuyên  nghiệp, họ tự tin phô diễn vẻ đẹp hình thể của mình.
_



_​ _Các thiếu nữ trẻ hăng hái tham gia biểu diễn._​ _



_​ _Những khán giả nam cổ vũ nhiệt tình cho các thí sinh._​ *3. Nữ sinh Anh thi vòng 3 để giải tỏa stress*
 Vào tháng 5 năm 2012, các nữ sinh đến từ trường Đại học Cambridge đã  nảy ra ý tưởng về một cuộc thi vòng 3 nhằm... giải tỏa stress, thư giãn  tâm hồn sau những giờ học căng thẳng. Đa số các nam sinh và cư dân mạng  đều hưởng ứng nhiệt tình hoạt động này. Tuy nhiên cũng có một số ý kiến  cho rằng đây là một cuộc thi làm tổn hại tới nữ quyền và danh tiếng của  trường Cambridge.


 Nhóm nữ sinh này đã cùng lập một trang web, mời tất cả những bạn gái  trong trường tham gia “cạnh tranh” vòng 3 sexy. Một số nữ sinh hướng  ngoại ngay lập tức đã cho đăng tải ảnh chụp cặp mông gợi cảm của mình và  kèm theo những lời chú thích hài hước. Có một số bạn gái thậm chí còn  lấy bối cảnh tại thư viện để tăng thêm phần hấp dẫn cho tấm ảnh dự thi.
*4. Cuộc thi vòng 3 đẹp nhất thế giới*
 Miss Reef là cuộc thi Miss vòng 3 được tổ chức hàng năm với mục đích  tìm kiếm cô gái sở hữu vòng 3 đẹp nhất thế giới. Các thí sinh sẽ tham  gia nhiều vòng, trong đó có vòng thi ảnh và vòng trình diễn trực tiếp.
_Một số hình ảnh đặc sắc của cuộc thi:_
_



_​ _

_​ _Thí sinh sẽ chụp các bức hình dự thi theo chủ đề có sẵn._​ _



_​ _



_​ _Đây là cuộc thi được tổ chức hàng năm._​ 
 		                     Theo Habi (K14)


----------

